

Singularity University: Preparing Humanity for Accelerating Technological Change - CollegeMogul
http://collegemogul.com/2/9/09/Singularity-University-Preparing-Humanity-for-Accelerating-Technological-Change

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Comments by Greenspun on this idea discussed at length here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=465890>

Also already posted:

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464236>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=464001>

Here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=463600>

